# First words exchanged with your wife/husband?



## mdboatbum (Jan 15, 2012)

Craig's news of his recent nuptials put me in a bit of a nostalgic mood. I found myself thinking about the night I met my wife, and our first conversation. I was out bar hopping with a buddy of mine, and toward the end of the evening he suggested we stop in one last place. I didn't know it at the time, but he'd been wanting to introduce me to this girl he knew...

We walked in and there was cute little strawberry blonde with the biggest blue eyes I'd ever seen. Introductions were made, and having had a few I proceeded to say something obnoxious along the lines of..."You know, with both of our blue eyes, my rakish good looks and your cute freckles..." she then cut me off by saying.."what, we'd have beautiful children?" I said something along the lines of "Well, we owe it to humanity to at least give it a try". She laughed and invited me to sit down. It'll be 10 years in May since that night, and we've been laughing (mostly) ever since. Just to clarify, I really wasn't the "pick up line" type, nor am I a suave conversationalist. Something about her put me at ease and the banter came really easily.

Anybody else remember the moment they met their wife and wanna share?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 15, 2012)

Uh, No comment...


----------



## duanes (Jan 15, 2012)

The first time I met my wife was when I was 12 years old.  At the time, I didn't know that I would meet up with her 13 years later at a local club and start dating.  At 12, I remember my big sister was having a party with her friends and I watched from the top of the stairs as they played a game with her strobe light.  They were seeing how close they could walk toward a wall before hitting their face.  Little did I know then that my sister's cute girlfriend who bonked her nose right into a wall was going to be my life partner.  25 years married, she's a little older but still cute as can be when she's doin something pretty dumb


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 15, 2012)

It was 18 years and 11 days ago. She came up and introduced herself to me at a college function. I was not looking for a girlfriend at the time and thought to myself "Who is this airhead?" Little did I know at the time it was my future wife. We have been married for a little more than 16 years now. And she is not the airhead I first thought her to be.


----------



## brican (Jan 15, 2012)

Huuummm – the first words/conversation uttered to your future wife.

Because I am originally from the UK and my wife is from Canada our friends and aquatints in the course of a conversation ask the question; ‘Just where did you two meet’ and without hesitation the good lady calmly replies ---Balboa and carries on with the conversation. Most ask the next question; ‘Where’s that?’ and as most good people know it is the Pacific entrance to the Panama Canal.

I was at the time working in the British Merchant Navy on a cruise liner (MVSS Canberra) which I did for five and half years. I did not do shore leave in this port due to incident between a purse snatcher on the key side and security guard at the bottom of the gangway who unloaded a full clip from a colt 45 – mid 60’s was kind of rough down there at times.

Not wanting to go ashore or up to the offices mess (bar) I turned in early that night (19:30 hr) and being down the canal zone it was hot and humid so I would sleep in my birthday suit under a sheet, at 20:00 hr my cabin mate stuck his head around the door to inform me that there was half a dozen girls descending in less than five minutes – my answer was pi*s off as I need sleep.

Five minutes later six young ladies my cabin mate plus two of our friends stood waiting outside the door while I hurriedly tossed on shorts and t-shirt. With seating being short I sat at the back of the cabin on our writing desk facing the door wondering how to get out of this mess at the same time eyeing up this young lady standing by the cabin door.

About half an hour later the same young lady standing by the cabin door posed the question; that she needed to go and check up on some (sleeping) children she had promised to look after while there parents was ashore enjoying themselves and could someone show her the way. Before anyone could utter a word I piped up that I would and in less than two seconds I had clambered across bodies to the door --- the rest is history as they say.

This year I have to go back to the UK for my nephews wedding – he also turns thirty this year, two days before it is my brother in laws 60[sup]th[/sup] which got me thinking – the beginning of May (13[sup]th[/sup]) the misses and I will have been married 40 years and no I would not change a thing the good or the bad as it is these things that make us what we are


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 15, 2012)

Brican said:


> no I would not change a thing the good or the bad as it is these things that make us what we are




Exactly right Robert.


----------



## big casino (Jan 15, 2012)

about  27 years ago when I was 16, My buddy had to go pick up his younger sister who was 14 at a dance, I went with him, not only did he pick up his sister but he picked up about 4 other girls too, there was no seat left and I looked to my future wife and said well I guess you have to sit on my lap, and she did, on the way home Jimi Hendrix was blaring on the radio and I was singing "are you experienced" .

We got back to my buddy's house and we all goofed off together played some pool and did the normal stuff teenagers do.

Yes we got married at a young age, and everyone told us we were crazy and it would never last, but we have been married almost 25years now, we have raised two boys worked hard for everything we have wanted, own our house, own a business that we both work in together, and we still would like to spend more time together

us some where around 1986







Us  last feb 2011


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 16, 2012)

16 years ago a buddy of mine invited me to an indoor volleyball game (used to play a lot). Blond gal on the other side of the net spent a lot of th night saving the ball and thwarting all my drop serves and spikes. After the game we stood in the parking lot talking for about and hour till we realized we were shivering with cold, then went to IHOP to warm up with coffee (hot coco for her), and a snack. Dated for 6 months, got engaged for 6 more months, and have been married ever since.

Only argument is trying to convince the kids on who's team won the volleyball game that night.... lol.


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

You don't wan ta know, it would be TMI as my kids say


----------



## moikel (Jan 16, 2012)

To a tall girl  who was wearing a huge straw hat,goofy at that,at a blues festival on a hot summers day .I said "If that hat ever has pups can I  have one" She was a bit dumbstruck but got the gag then told me in a Canadian accent,a lot like my late mothers that it was because she had sensitive Canadian skin. So  I said where in Canada she said you would never have heard of it I said try me honey.So she said "Sudbury" Then looked at me with a Go on smarty face.I said "Nickel mining town in Northern Ontario"Now really dumbstruck she says how would a guy in country Australia know that. "Easy my Dad lived & worked there in the 50s,married mum came back to Australia.If this quiz is over can I  get you a drink" January 1997


----------



## big casino (Jan 16, 2012)

I found a couple then and now pics and thought youinz would get a kick out of it so I edited my above post


----------



## alelover (Jan 16, 2012)

My wife was wearing a bikini when I met her. I have no recollection of what was said. Been with her 23 years now.


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was staying in a hotel in Denver as I was leaving for Marine Corps Recruit Depot San Diego the next morning at 0300 hours.  I'm walking down the hall and this HOT girl in Army fatigues came up and said "Hey are you Mike?"  I had to look around to see if I was wearing a name tag or something, I said yes and she asked what the heck I was doing.  Told her going to the Marine Corps and she asked if I was crazy because you will for sure go to Iraq,I told her I know isn't that awesome! Well that was the end of that but ran into her after boot camp, ran into her when I returned from Iraq two more times while on leave so we figured we should give this a go and we did.  That was in 2003 and we've been married since 2007.  We are both now out of the military, she did 9 years and I did 4


----------

